# My Mystery Snails had a Baby !!!



## MonteCarlo (Dec 4, 2012)

Ive had 4 mystery snails for like 2.5weeks now. I didn't know how big their bioload was so I have all 4 in my 2.5gal while I'm setting up my 10gal (just finished). Don't worry I change the water every day, and they're finding new homes by the end of the week.

Today I found a tiny snail crawling around. It definitely resembles a mystery snail, and its quite big for what I imagine is a brand new baby (I have no substrate or anything in the tank, I can see everything). Theres only one.

Really excited. For some reason I didn't think they'd reproduce or it was hard or something. Do i just let him eat the algae tabs like I feed my bigger snails? And do mystery snails reproduce in any conditions? Guess im just wondering how I ended up with one.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yepp mystery snails can produce in most conditions (freshwater) 
they lay their eggs above the water line so maybe thats why you didnt notice.
And yeah, theres no special care required for baby snails. Algea and bottom feeder tabs are sufficient for all of them


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sorry to disappoint you. But for apple snails it usually takes roughly 3 weeks or so for incubation and hatching of a clutch. A clutch contains up to 200 eggs, and is the size of a fat thumb.

If you have say trapdoor snails, that is a completely different scenario. Just most pet/fish stores sell pomacea diffusa, or the common apple snail. Often called mystery snails.

Either way powder a bit of algae wafer to feed it. At least if it is young. Calcium rich foods will be appreciated by small and adult alike. Blanched zucchini is a bit hit in my tank.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh lol I didn't know about mystery snail breeding. Good thing u answered. 

Do you have live plants in your tank? Could be a hitch hiker


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

And I can honestly say I'll never hatch any more egg clutches *nods*


----------

